
The Fetid, Right-Wing Origins of “Learn to Code” - Alex3917
https://newrepublic.com/article/153019/fetid-right-wing-origins-learn-code
======
minimaxir
Related discussion (which was disappointingly flagkilled):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19028184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19028184)

